# Stick On Thermometer



## Brew-noob (17/8/11)

hi all

just wondering how to proparly read a stick on thermometer more to the point of what the different colours means?

Cheers!


----------



## Crusty (17/8/11)

Brew-noob said:


> hi all
> 
> just wondering how to proparly read a stick on thermometer more to the point of what the different colours means?
> 
> Cheers!



Hi mate.

Stick on thermometer

The green highlighted number is your current temperature.
The red highlighted number tells you the temp is rising & the blue highlighted number tells you the temp is falling.
Cheers


----------



## Brew-noob (17/8/11)

sweet 

thanks heaps for that, and the link!


----------



## Brew-noob (17/8/11)

Crusty said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Stick on thermometer
> 
> ...




so with my temp gauge

how do I read it?

because 26c is blue 28c is green and 30c is brown, red


----------



## chrisso81 (17/8/11)

Your temps at roughly 28 but it should only be taken as a rough estimate (how accurate are these things anyway, it could be + or - a few degrees?), and is probably way too high if you've got beer in that fermentor!


----------



## TheWineBrewer (18/9/14)

Hey I got a great video on how to read Stick on Thermometers here:


----------



## Vini2ton (18/9/14)

Those things are not the go at all. There's plenty of real ways of reading temperature in brews. Have a look through the threads for them. I'd vote for someone that legislated against stick-on thermometers.


----------

